# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Type-o, edited post, or am I missing something?

## nalmeth

From this thread in the backyard



> Post number 13 was right on the edge and prompted a discussion among some of the staff as to whether it was allowed. The most recent post is right at or just past the line. To prevent this from going any further I'm closing the thread according to this rule:
> 
> * THIS SECTION IS NOT MODERATED EXCEPT FOR THE FOLLOWING SITUATIONS:*
>     1. "XXX" Rated posts, sexual material or SPAM. 
> 
> It's not XXX, but it's definitely sexual.


 Post #13



> Quote:
>                                                  Originally Posted by *Peepsalot*
> _I love the Xubuntu logo with the hamster(i think most people call it a mouse, but seems to be a hamster to me). When you log in, the startup animation is of the hamster running inside the wheel as it turns. I think it's a clever take on the regular logo.
> 
> Now if they could just get that animation to be antialiased...it's a bit jaggy.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh i found an animated gif of it.
> http://lehrer.schule.at/goell-preges...ggestion_3.gif
> ...


???

Is the staff referring to post number 10? This is the only stuff I could find related to sexual content, regardless of its level of abrasiveness...

----------


## KiwiNZ

The offending posts were moved to the jail and to avoid reccurrence the thread was closed.

----------


## nalmeth

hmm
I see, thank you for clarifying that.

It wasn't very clear from matthew's post, sorry to matthew if I questioned your move there, I just didn't follow what happened.

Hey, thanks for the job you're doing guys!

----------

